# Best Phone Mount



## BigWilz (Feb 26, 2017)

I have an iPhone 7 Plus and am looking for the best way/device to mount my phone either from the dash board or the windshield. I currently have a "Phone Buddy" but it doesn't stay mounted in the vent. Are windshield mounts better?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

You can try windscreen mounts if you can get phone near the air vent.
Unfortunately iPhones can overheat and switch off if not kept cool.
Suggest looking only for mounts suitable for air vents.


----------



## JustADayTrip (Feb 17, 2017)

Vent mounts are the best, especially if you drive in a city where cops will get on your case for using the phone. I got mine in the vent obscured by my driving wheel.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Would you consider?


----------



## Nerraw (Feb 6, 2017)

I recommend the Spigen magnetic air vent mount.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Scoche. 1000x scoche magnetic mounts.



Maven said:


> Would you consider?


Wrong on so many different levels lol


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm waiting for "force fields", a la Star Trek. A combination of tractor beams and presser beams will hold my cell phone, tablet, soda, munchies, etc. in place for easy access. There is no truth to the rumors that nefarious drivers are planning to use force fields to "pick the pocket" of PAX for the tips that they should have received


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I hire an illegal alien to sit on the floor and hold it for me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you have a high CD player and no longer use CDs like most of the country, I would suggestion something like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017HWSDD4/?tag=ubne0c-20

They have cheaper versions but I would recommend the one with 2 magnets so you can do a few things:

If you run two phones for running Uber/Lyft.
If you ruin a tablet, extra support.
Great to just have a second magnet just in case.

Only reason I don't use mine anymore is because in the Cadillac CTS, the CD is low just high enough to clear the gear shift but not enough that anything protruding out would clear the gear shift, so I had to go with a traditional magnet mount that I two sided taped over the Analog clock, which was useless to me.


----------



## Mom2TJ (Feb 27, 2017)

Vent Mount, having something stuck to windshield, or hanging from mirror is an invite to a ticket, if someone needs to make their quota. the town I live in is 'broke', so the Local PD is now ticketing for having the Handicap Placard Hanging from the mirror while vehicle is in motion, easy split of a $250.00 fine.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It's like there should be lists of "best" holders for every model of car. It took me 3 tries to get it right. I was buying it when my car was nearly brand new and I didn't want to use any adhesive on the dash.

My car's dash is shaped and textured so there's no place where a suction cup will hold. I don't have a CD player, and no vents were in good positions for holders. I ended up with this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ya/ref...of=&oi=&oid=111-8936174-3425836&tag=ubne0c-20

The arm is really long so you can put the suction cup up behind the mirror and have the phone down below dash level.


----------



## Roadsterguy (Jan 28, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> ... I ended up with this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ya/ref...of=&oi=&oid=111-8936174-3425836&tag=ubne0c-20...


Linky no worky.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Magnetic vent mount are the best, IMHO. Super secure for larger phones, super easy to mount/dismount.


----------



## paramour (Sep 21, 2017)

For doing uber or any ridesharing, I suggest you use a magnetic car mount, one that is compatible with air vents. 

Put it in the middle so your passenger can also the map. 

Here is a good list of suggestions for you on simplemechanic dot best-magnetic-car-mount


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I have bought four of these off eBay. I travel with one for work to put in rental cars. And one is in every vehicle we own. And I have a spare just in case one breaks. Haven't needed it yet.

They're fantastic and cost about $7.

[NG]Owner


----------



## extremejj (Jun 1, 2018)

got myself a suction cup RAM Mount and works fine. But they have other types of mounts at Mounts NZ


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I prefer mine where I don't have to look away from the road. I have one that mounts on the visor and one that mounts below the rear view mirror


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I glued an old mint tin from my pax goodies to the dash. Works fine...will take a pic later


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If money is not an issue use bracketron trucker tough gear rack. I have a large phone and tablet mount on it on the top visor and it has not come off since I put it up there.

If you sign up for useless emails for the rest of your life you get 30% off from the site


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I use the magnetic WizGear Mount, and it really works. No problems holding my Huawei Mate 10 Pro, which is a large Phone.
Never came off, even when hitting some pot holes.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I use this. It works wonders and since it doesn't have a stem it doesn't risk breaking and it doesn't attach to vent so it won't break that either.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm interested in the CD mount holder. Right now, I'm using a vent mount and it works okay. It certainly keeps the phone from overheating in the Houston temps.


----------



## saad500950 (Jun 11, 2018)

I have been using Technochain car mount phone holder that I bought from Amazon. It never falls off and best for uber drivers as it can rotate any direction you want. It comes with pop stand socket or collapsile grip which Technochain is giving away for free. Collapsile grip/stand is very useful as you can take selfies easily and also watch videos on phone whenever you want. You can just search Technochain on Amazon and you will see it.


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Scosche Magnetic Mounts. The window one is superb.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

ailun magnetic vent mount on amazon is the best for me so far, ive tried a ton


----------



## DanTay14 (Sep 1, 2017)

Rokform magnetic mounts work really well.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

I use a mount that goes in the CD player
I can post links but search amazon for: 
\
*Mpow Car Phone Mount,CD Slot Car Phone Holder Universal Car Cradle Mount with Three-Side Grips and One-Touch Design for iPhone X/8/8Plus/7/7Plus/6s/6P/5S, Galaxy S5/S6/S7/S8, Google, Huawei etc*


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

Vent mount is the way to go. I had two dash mounts (suction cup to the windshield) break on me. I have also tried other ones , like the huggy one. Vent mounts are the safest, most secure mounts.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Vent mounts are great. Dash or suction mounts draw attention and invite tickets. Below are 2 that I’m using. Inexpensive however still quality mounts.


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

bracketron is offering 60% off in the chicago market at this time


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

The best phone mounts are made by ProClip USA Inc. You have to order a base that is compatible with your vehicle and a mount that is compatible with your phone. I wouldn't consider anything less.


----------

